# Cartel vs Diode baseplate



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Clevocapri said:


> Hi people!
> 
> I had a 2014 Cartel baseplate crack through on a recent trip to Japan.
> 
> ...


I have both and from what I can tell the base plate is the same but the diode one is stiffer, and more fragile. I have a freshly broken one myself.
As far as my opinion goes I say stick it to them, you want cartels not franken diotels. W48 and all that shit.


----------



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. 

I went to the shop today to check them out. The colour looks great. They were the lichen colour(green), the diode base is black. Looks nice.

But, the diode base is not auto-cant. I brought cartels because they had auto-cant! So no deal. The guy at the shop was not helpful at all. I was telling him about the auto-cant and why I wasn't happy. He wasn't sure what I was talking about and even said, "I don't know what your talking about, I'm a skier. I will tell the boarders to call burton on Monday." FFS!

Now I will wait to see what Burton come up with........


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought the cant was just in the foam


----------



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

It is. The foam on the 2014 base diode seemed a lot thinner. The cartel foam felt much plusher. Like it would allow the boot to move/align better.

Obviously I would need to ride on them to see if they were ok. But I will not be on snow again until the end of July! So as far as im concerned im not taking the risk that they will be ok.

The bindings didn't get through 7 days in Japan, so I shouldn't have to take risks on the hybrid repair being acceptable!

Do you agree or am I being unreasonable?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Clevocapri said:


> It is. The foam on the 2014 base diode seemed a lot thinner. The cartel foam felt much plusher. Like it would allow the boot to move/align better.
> 
> Obviously I would need to ride on them to see if they were ok. But I will not be on snow again until the end of July! So as far as im concerned im not taking the risk that they will be ok.
> 
> ...


Its not just that, the diodes are weaker. Stiffer, lighter, more brittle. If you break the cartels you will break the diodes easier IMO. 
W48 mate  In aus it will be more like 48 days though lol


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

btw you wont get new foam, just the bare plate.


----------



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

They had the diode foam on them. If the cartel auto-cant foam was on them I probably would have taken the chance on them being ok.

Now im not sure if I would rather new cartels or just get my money back!

Then I'd need to find another canted binding! Ive had 390Boss bindings, comfortable but heavy. Not sure how they would go on the PYL. 
They didn't break though!

I hope to get a call from Burton next week so we can talk options. I will not hold my breath!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahh yes, the new models dont have removable rear foam, I was thinking you could just swap the foam but you cant any more


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

ETM said:


> As far as my opinion goes I say stick it to them


If they don't have it, then you'll be waiting. Sounds like you have plenty of time anyway? You could try asking for some Malavita bases? 

I gotta say, aside from the auto cant deal, it's pretty funny seeing someone angry when Burton offered to replace a comparatively lower end part with a top of the line part...


----------



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

booron said:


> If they don't have it, then you'll be waiting. Sounds like you have plenty of time anyway? You could try asking for some Malavita bases?
> 
> I gotta say, aside from the auto cant deal, it's pretty funny seeing someone angry when Burton offered to replace a comparatively lower end part with a top of the line part...



Im not angry. And they didnt offer, they just replaced them and said thats all we have.......

I know the diode's cost more but there not the binding I want. If a wanted a diode binding I would have brought them to start with. They might be lighter but they dont have the feature I want in a binding!

The only problem realy, is I cant try them to see if they are comfortable. So I will wait to get what I know works for me.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

Clevocapri said:


> Im not angry. And they didnt offer, they just replaced them and said thats all we have.......
> 
> I know the diode's cost more but there not the binding I want. If a wanted a diode binding I would have brought them to start with. They might be lighter but they dont have the feature I want in a binding!
> 
> The only problem realy, is I cant try them to see if they are comfortable. So I will wait to get what I know works for me.


Yeah, you should try and see if they have the Malavita baseplates in stock. Another option, and I'm still not sure if this works for re:flex or not, is to tell them you want the Malavita footbeds, these are supposed to fit the Diodes (according to some threads over on EL...)


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

booron said:


> If they don't have it, then you'll be waiting. Sounds like you have plenty of time anyway? You could try asking for some Malavita bases?
> 
> I gotta say, aside from the auto cant deal, it's pretty funny seeing someone angry when Burton offered to replace a comparatively lower end part with a top of the line part...


Diodes break more easily dude, Ive been down that path so "upgrading" to diode plates as you see it is just looking at price tags.


----------



## AlexWhyte (Feb 17, 2013)

Just came on this forum because I cracked my cartel base and was wondering if it ever happened to anyone else. 

Was yours cracked between the heel and the disc on the baseplate?


----------



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

AlexWhyte said:


> Just came on this forum because I cracked my cartel base and was wondering if it ever happened to anyone else.
> 
> Was yours cracked between the heel and the disc on the baseplate?


Yeah thats the spot!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm surprised you didnt get Diodes for a PYL to begin with.

Anyways, can you use the baseplates they gave you until they have Cartels to replace with? and you return the Diode baseplates once they get the ones you want.... something like that. Or run the diodes until they break again


----------



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

F1EA said:


> I'm surprised you didnt get Diodes for a PYL to begin with.QUOTE]
> 
> If they had auto-cant I probably would have!
> 
> ...


----------



## AlexWhyte (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorry that's the experience you've had. Burton are easily the best company / after sales ive dealt with in snowboarding. 

They replaced both of my baseplates this week and also replaced the ratchets (one of the ratchets was sticking - they could have just told me to buy new ones), which I really appreciated. 

Not trying to dismiss your want for autocant pads but I've rode with and without and haven't notices a difference. I ride my bindings on the widest stance on my boards.


----------



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

AlexWhyte said:


> Sorry that's the experience you've had. Burton are easily the best company / after sales ive dealt with in snowboarding.
> 
> They replaced both of my baseplates this week and also replaced the ratchets (one of the ratchets was sticking - they could have just told me to buy new ones), which I really appreciated.
> 
> Not trying to dismiss your want for autocant pads but I've rode with and without and haven't notices a difference. I ride my bindings on the widest stance on my boards.


If I could try the diode base, I may like it. Problem is there will not be snow in Australia until June/July. And I cant get to the snow until July/Aug. So if I take them, then they hurt my knees with the flat/harder base. Im up for buying another set of bindings. Which I don't think is acceptable.


----------



## AlexWhyte (Feb 17, 2013)

It sounds like you have good grounds to refuse their replacement. You should be abLe to ask for what you bought. Even if it means waiting


----------



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

AlexWhyte said:


> It sounds like you have good grounds to refuse their replacement. You should be abLe to ask for what you bought. Even if it means waiting


I think so. I will wait and see if Burton agree!


----------



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

Well, after a few phone calls and interesting conversations. Burton finally came to the party.

They replaced my broken cartel base with a new cartel base! 

Doesn't sound that hard does it.....


----------

